# DMV charge the goat what for tags?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:shutme  just got my notice in the mail and will have to pay $250 buy the end of the month. MY pontiac SV6 is $350. My s-10 is $68 :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I just forked out $384. for my taxes, but $50. of that is for a specialty tag.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

You guys think that is bad? Mine was about $500 in SoCal. My 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I bought in another state over a year ago was $310.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad to be a NY'er for this thread...........57.00


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

$48 flat fee here in FL no matter what ya drive! You have my sympathy jacobyb, I grew up in Socal and tag fees are highway robbery at it's best!


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

Just renewed our specialty tags in VA...$79.00 for 2 years.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

maybe i should not have started this thread j/k in alabama, its how new your car is. not how good it runs like in dc md and va


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought my 05 GTO used and the tag, tax and title cost me $940.00 here in Oklahoma...


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

$45.00 for one year here in Columbus...... :cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> $48 flat fee here in FL no matter what ya drive! You have my sympathy jacobyb, I grew up in Socal and tag fees are highway robbery at it's best!


That fee in Florida is if you are transferring a regular FL tag...I have a Florida Gator tag and it costs me $68.50 a year to renew....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Goatgirl, I have a "Marine Corps" tag and that's all I paid  Maybe they just charge more for the Gator tag to make ya feel special....


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey Goatgirl, I have a "Marine Corps" tag and that's all I paid  Maybe they just charge more for the Gator tag to make ya feel special....


Are you military or retired military? If so, the state does give you a discount....


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

The best place to be for this is Oregon. They charge $30 for 2 years and you can get up to *6* years for $90! That is the way to go.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Are you military or retired military? If so, the state does give you a discount....


Retired, SgtMaj, USMC


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i get my truck tag now and when i want to drive the goat (weekends only anyway) i will take my truck tag off and loan it to the goat. arty: just until i can get the funds to buy all tags. (end of may) :willy:


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Just recieved my Vehicle tax notice for my Goat purchased in Dec 05 $193.18.That doesn't include the $30.00 a year for my regular tags......


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i get my truck tag now and when i want to drive the goat (weekends only anyway) i will take my truck tag off and loan it to the goat. arty: just until i can get the funds to buy all tags. (end of may) :willy:


Just so you know, that is a felony. You are risking a lot to save a few bucks. Just so you know.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

jacobyb said:


> Just so you know, that is a felony. You are risking a lot to save a few bucks. Just so you know.


:agree 
:confused 



They will impound your car for that one. Trust me, you don't want to risk it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

36.00 per year for a passenger vehicle in PA


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

$200 For My Goat In La.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

$400 plus in Indaina most of which is tax, the lottery pays about half. I pay extra for a Veterans plate. In New Mexico an Air National Guard plate was free.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I paid $70.80 for mine in Texas.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

When does it stop ??? I feel like I'm taxed out the wazuuu. I mean I pay tax on my earned income then I pay tax on everything I buy, then I pay property taxes every year, then you have to pay taxes on re tagging a car. So my guess is that for every dollar I earn I get maybe 60 percent of it. Oh, and I pay tax on the food I buy. Don't get me wrong here, I love the U.S.A. served in the Marine Corp's ,hoorah . This is the land of the free ???? Quit paying your taxes and see how free it is... just my 2 1/2 cent's plus tax...... Oh, and get this here where I live our city tax is 9.5 cents per dollar. So they really charge you 10 cent's where's that extra half cent go???? Is it next to the corn room ???? And gas why is it $259.9 cent's per gallon ??? Just make it $260 a gallon, yeah I know a gallon of milk cost that much or more, but I ain't ever thrown out a gallon of gas cause it went bad....


----------

